# Flight 1 Camp Creme De La Creme



## Hodari (May 19, 2022)

This is camp is for Flight 1 and ECNL and RL players only, Camp is invite only players can nominate themselves for a invitation must currently be playing on a flight 1 team. please send player name with club and position also video and Instagram link if available we will let you know if player made it to submit a flight 1 player please text 714-727-0000. The Coaches at camp are from all different clubs based on there success ratio all coaches where nominated.


----------



## Chalklines (May 19, 2022)

Hodari said:


> This is camp is for Flight 1 and ECNL and RL players only, Camp is invite only players can nominate themselves for a invitation must currently be playing on a flight 1 team. please send player name with club and position also video and Instagram link if available we will let you know if player made it to submit a flight 1 player please text 714-727-0000. The Coaches at camp are from all different clubs based on there success ratio all coaches where nominated.


My favorite part is:
Payment Monday Morning $200 cash

Please tell me this isn't something you cooked up with Lewis. This must be a joke, right?


----------



## jimlewis (May 19, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> My favorite part is:
> Payment Monday Morning $200 cash
> 
> Please tell me this isn't something you cooked up with Lewis. This must be a joke, right?


No GA allowed?  are they not good enough for your special needs camp?


----------



## Hodari (May 19, 2022)

jimlewis said:


> No GA allowed?  are they not good enough for your special needs camp?


No disrespect to GA or Flight 2 or any solid AYSO plus players this camp is for players that are currently on a Flight 1 youngers team or a ECNL or RL but with that being it will not guaranty you a spot at camp or the MVP trophy at the end of the week.


----------



## Carlsbad7 (May 19, 2022)

Hodari said:


> No disrespect to GA or Flight 2 or any solid AYSO plus players this camp is for players that are currently on a Flight 1 youngers team or a ECNL or RL but with that being it will not guaranty you a spot at camp or the MVP trophy at the end of the week.


I wish you all the best but this is not likely to work.

Also 2009-2015 is an odd date range considering only 2009 and 2010 can play ECNL/RL this year.


----------



## jimlewis (May 19, 2022)

Carlsbad7 said:


> I wish you all the best but this is not likely to work.
> 
> Also 2009-2015 is an odd date range considering only 2009 and 2010 can play ECNL/RL this year.


It will definitely work.  OC is littered with parents, I mean players, who want that MVP trophy


----------



## Larzby (May 19, 2022)

Hodari said:


> This is camp is for Flight 1 and ECNL and RL players only, Camp is invite only players can nominate themselves for a invitation must currently be playing on a flight 1 team. please send player name with club and position also video and Instagram link if available we will let you know if player made it to submit a flight 1 player please text 714-727-0000. The Coaches at camp are from all different clubs based on there success ratio all coaches where nominated.


Pass.


----------



## timbuck (May 19, 2022)

$200 for 5 days is very reasonable


----------



## Kicker 2.0 (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> This is camp is for Flight 1 and ECNL and RL players only, Camp is invite only players can nominate themselves for a invitation must currently be playing on a flight 1 team. please send player name with club and position also video and Instagram link if available we will let you know if player made it to submit a flight 1 player please text 714-727-0000. The Coaches at camp are from all different clubs based on there success ratio all coaches where nominated.


Players can Nominate themselves for an invitation, but who decides if they are accepted?

Who is running the Camp (as in what Coaches)?


----------



## Jamisfoes (May 20, 2022)

Hodari, can you post a video of you coaching so we can see you are really flight 1 material?


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

Jamisfoes said:


> Hodari, can you post a video of you coaching so we can see you are really flight 1 material?


Good morning I'm not coaching at all, Right now we have coaches from Slammers, Blues , SD Surf and various clubs also some of the best trainers in nation one coming all the way from Florida and a college coach. When the event get closer we will release the list of accepted coaches and players.
If you know any OUTSTADING coaches please send me a text thank you
H


----------



## Larzby (May 20, 2022)

Kicker 2.0 said:


> Players can Nominate themselves for an invitation, but who decides if they are accepted?
> 
> Who is running the Camp (as in what Coaches)?


"nominate yourself" is essentially no different from "register at the website"


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

Larzby said:


> "nominate yourself" is essentially no different from "register at the website"


Thanks for the reply 
You have to send video and be currently be registered on a flight 1 team, right now there is no Data base for us to send all the amazing Girls a letter telling them they made it.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> Good morning I'm not coaching at all, Right now we have coaches from Slammers, Blues , SD Surf and various clubs also some of the best trainers in nation one coming all the way from Florida and a college coach. When the event get closer we will release the list of accepted coaches and players.
> If you know any OUTSTADING coaches please send me a text thank you
> H


Is this how you get the creme to rise to da top Hodari?  This kind of reminds me of All Star Sunday Scrimmages with all the top goats in Socal down at the Ranch in San Juan Capistrano back in 2014.  TB & RR would get the best of the best players from the top teams in Socal like Beach, Slammers, Legends, SD Surf, Arsenal, West Coast, Strikers and any player on any team that they thought could ball against the other goats.  Let me be frank, playing and making moves against the girls on your team is one thing, but beating a future YNT to the ball and hanging with them and actually out playing them is how to measure greatness.  I do have a question.  If a player is really good but can't afford a top flight team and just balls on AYSO Select because they also play other sports, can they send a video to the selection committee?   Say hi to Luis for me and good luck with this


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

crush said:


> Is this how you get the creme to rise to da top Hodari?  This kind of reminds me of All Star Sunday Scrimmages with all the top goats in Socal down at the Ranch in San Juan Capistrano back in 2014.  TB & RR would get the best of the best players from the top teams in Socal like Beach, Slammers, Legends, SD Surf, Arsenal, West Coast, Strikers and any player on any team that they thought could ball against the other goats.  Let me be frank, playing and making moves against the girls on your team is one thing, but beating a future YNT to the ball and hanging with them and actually out playing them is how to measure greatness.  I do have a question.  If a player is really good but can't afford a top flight team and just balls on AYSO Select because they also play other sports, can they send a video to the selection committee?   Say hi to Luis for me and good luck with this


Crush Amazing answer and Question as usual

Getting the Best of the Best together is the only way for these girls to improve beating your own team at some point for years will get easy. If we opened it up to everyone it would be very hard for us to nominate a player to attend maybe when we get more staff we can open it up more we have received lots request and are going through them all with a committee of coaches. We also offer full ride for players that cant afford but would like to attend. Anyone can submit there players video but doesn't guaranty you will make it.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> Crush Amazing answer and Question as usual
> 
> Getting the Best of the Best together is the only way for these girls to improve beating your own team at some point for years will get easy. If we opened it up to everyone it would be very hard for us to nominate a player to attend maybe when we get more staff we can open it up more we have received lots request and are going through them all with a committee of coaches. We also offer full ride for players that cant afford but would like to attend. Anyone can submit there players video but doesn't guaranty you will make it.


Right on brother and thanks for the compliment.  I remember those days where the creme was made the real way, on the field.  Everyone needs to go watch The Founder and see how that Mr. Kroc took real meat, real potato French fries and real ice creme shakes and tossed it out so they could grow fast and offer franchises and make $$$$$.  I mean let's get real, how do the top players in hoops find each other?  In all star games


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 20, 2022)

Totally understand getting the best of the best.  Wouldnt you also elevate the best of the best in terms of facilities.  I mean, Garden Grove rec center park doesnt seem like a top notch location.    Best of the Best should just be then ECNL/GA/ECRL.   Flight 1 has a wide gap of players.    You are better off reaching out to the players you know and then leave open spots for others interested in attending.


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Totally understand getting the best of the best.  Wouldnt you also elevate the best of the best in terms of facilities.  I mean, Garden Grove rec center park doesnt seem like a top notch location.    Best of the Best should just be then ECNL/GA/ECRL.   Flight 1 has a wide gap of players.    You are better off reaching out to the players you know and then leave open spots for others interested in attending.


Dear SoccerFan4Life
Its a lot easer to tear down a castle then to Build one, the Grass there is green with almost no gopher holes. I'm bringing my lawn mower to make the pitch very nice, and we have 3 other indoor fields. Humble begins never hurt anyone!


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

SoccerFan4Life said:


> Totally understand getting the best of the best.  Wouldnt you also elevate the best of the best in terms of facilities.  I mean, Garden Grove rec center park doesnt seem like a top notch location.    Best of the Best should just be then ECNL/GA/ECRL.   Flight 1 has a wide gap of players.    You are better off reaching out to the players you know and then leave open spots for others interested in attending.


I agree on the GG location.  You need top creme field.  I have a pal up in Nelle Gail Ranch with a full soccer field and a pool.  He likes to make $$$ so if this takes off, I might be able to provide some help.  I charge zero as a middleman because I want the kids in America to have free soccer and free all star games.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> Dear SoccerFan4Life
> Its a lot easer to tear down a castle then to Build one, the Grass there is green with almost no gopher holes. I'm bringing my lawn mower to make the pitch very nice, and we have 3 other indoor fields. Humble begins never hurt anyone!


On a second thought, I like the humble pie part.  Plus, you can;t offer free ride if if it cost too much.


----------



## Jamisfoes (May 20, 2022)

This thing ain't taking off.


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

toucan said:


> To summarize:
> 
> 1.  The best players in So Cal will invite themselves to an "invitation only" camp, because the people who run the camp don't have any idea which "amazing girls" should be invited; and
> 
> ...


we invited a ton of players but want to make sure the good ones can still apply, Some of the coaches we have run there own camps and don't want to take away from them.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Jamisfoes said:


> This thing ain't taking off.


I think it has some legs to it jamisfoes.  If Luis is involved behind the scenes, then you got two great legs behind this.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> we invited a ton of players but want to make sure the good ones can still apply, Some of the coaches we have run there own camps and don't want to take away from them.


Can the coach invite the best of the best player from the best of the best players at your camp to his camp?  I love this.  I coached hoops back in the day.  I had a dad that thought his kid was this stud basketball player.  He was good against the players at the boys and girls club 6th grade league and dad thought because of his boys stats in this league, he could take that over to AAU.  He bragged like no other Papa and it just drove me nuts.  Some teams had a girl on the team and let me tell you, some of the girls started.  I had to teach him a lesson without my words and let the real world teach him and his boy.  The boy was cocky and didn;t even listen to my advice on how to play better defense.  Anyway, I got him a private invite to "neighborhood all star" game that another dad was putting on with AAU players and no girls.  Guess what the dad and his son earned that day bro?


----------



## Jamisfoes (May 20, 2022)

These girls already play with top competition, how would this camp be different from their regular league games?


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Jamisfoes said:


> These girls already play with top competition, how would this camp be different from their regular league games?


If you take the best player(s) from each team, then you have creme de top all star game


----------



## SoccerFan4Life (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> Dear SoccerFan4Life
> Its a lot easer to tear down a castle then to Build one, the Grass there is green with almost no gopher holes. I'm bringing my lawn mower to make the pitch very nice, and we have 3 other indoor fields. Humble begins never hurt anyone!


Dear Hodari,  this is why I brought this up.  Humble doesnt mean advertising "best of the best', Humble doesnt put down players that dont make your cut.  You have been advertising these best of the best for years.  Always saying things like " impostors dont come or no sheeps allowed".   

Dont talk about being humble now that I put down your field!!


----------



## watfly (May 20, 2022)

The original post is some of the best youth soccer satire I've seen in quite some time.  If their was an Onion for youth soccer this would be a headline.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

toucan said:


> I don't believe you.  Your post and flyer suggest a haphazard, last-minute, doo-dah plan that can best be described as "hopeful."


One can only hope sometimes in life.  Without any hope or dreams, one is left to do what others tell them to do.  You need to think outside the box toucan and be creative.  A parent ((who does not own a club or run a club from the BOD)) run all star soccer game that is not controlled by a league is one way to get the top players to battle each other.  Trust me, coaches will come and check this out because right now, it's hard to get all the best of the best together because of the control the clubs and the leagues have.   Let a few dads run a few all-star matches.  I think this has legs on it.


----------



## Chalklines (May 20, 2022)

crush said:


> On a second thought, I like the humble pie part.  Plus, you can;t offer free ride if if it cost too much.


did you really go out on a limb and use the word "Humble" on another event run by @Hodari & @lewis Andres

remember the posts and videos from the covid camp where he gave his own kid the MVP trophy


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Chalklines said:


> did you really go out on a limb and use the word "Humble" on another event run by @Hodari & @lewis Andres
> 
> remember the posts and videos from the covid camp where he gave his own kid the MVP trophy


I know dads that made sure their dd made the YNT Lists ((Covid Virtual Call Ups and Real Call Ups)), so a dad voting for their kid for MVP trophy is nothing new in club soccer.  I like the fact the dads are trying to pull this off.  Luis has always been humble with me.  I dont know the great Hondari but his dd can ball and he and probably Luis are trying to get the coaches an early look at their kids and they want their kids balling against the best of the best players on each team.  I see nothing wrong with that based on what some dads did to youth soccer the last 6 years.  The dads drive this sport Chalklines, you know that.


----------



## Jamisfoes (May 20, 2022)

If Crush says this is legit, based on his reputation and contribution on this forum, I might give this a try. Too bad it's only for girls.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Jamisfoes said:


> If Crush says this is legit, based on his reputation and contribution on this forum, I might give this a try. Too bad it's only for girls.


It could be legit because Hondari and Luis provided top level soccer during the pandemic the last couple summers.  Can they pull it off?  I do believe they will.  The top players ((girls or boys)) always want to play against each other and test how good they really are.  The GOAT FC teams were by invite only.  Trust me, we only took the goats that had cool parents.  I had a avatar on here that called my girl out on here and he pissed me off.  Well, he was actually a really cool dad and were still pals today after our win at Joy Faucet Classic.  I got all mad at his post on my dd being a big cry baby to get the calls and when I found out who he was, we both just laughed and drank more beers as the other parents got all mad at us and called us names.  We were playing up too and still won....lol!!  BTW, one of my dd old coaches taught her to stay on the ground, do not move or get up ((especially in the box)) and cry if you have pain from being kicked or shoved to the ground by the bigger girls.
The GOAT FC coaches only said no to ball hogs and players whose parents thought their kid was the best goat from the rest of the goats and they wanted their kid to play CM and were all worried about play time and position, they were passed up.  If the GOAT FC scouts thought their was a match, they would talk to that dad it was 100% a yes.  You had to play club soccer but not in a certain league.  I think @Hodari and @Luis Andres ((if only Luis is working things behind the scenes)) should open it up to all kids from any soccer league, but must provide testimonials from coaches ((and not dad coach either)) and recommendations from Docs, plus a 3 minute highlight video ((Luis can point you to a very good video dude)).  I played hoops down at Main Beach in the 80s and it had many top D1 and Pros playing in the summers and you best better get on a good team or your one and done for the day.  The sign up on the top court was very long so if you were anything like me, you got their early and found three studs.  I played with my HS hoops coach and his pa that played for the Seattle Super Sonics.  We always held court.  I passed the ball and played super tight defense.


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

Jamisfoes said:


> This thing ain't taking off.





Jamisfoes said:


> This thing ain't taking off.


Dear JAmisfoes
I


Chalklines said:


> did you really go out on a limb and use the word "Humble" on another event run by @Hodari & @lewis Andres
> 
> remember the posts and videos from the covid camp where he gave his own kid the MVP trophy


The MVP trophy is always given to the best player and picked by the coaches, I hope your not saying one of the best players in the age needed her Father to cheat for her to WIN. I would never give my daughter anything she has not earned But I will also attach a video of her in the LA last week just incase you have never seen her Play @Chalklines


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> Dear JAmisfoes
> I
> 
> 
> The MVP trophy is always given to the best player and picked by the coaches, I hope your not saying one of the best players in the age needed her Father to cheat for her to WIN. I would never give my daughter anything she has not earned But I will also attach a video of her in the LA last week just incase you have never seen her Play @Chalklines


This is freaking awesome!!!  My dd was laughed at for saying she wanted to be pro.  I love her foot work, collecting of the ball and passing.  Plus she is confident and looks like this is what she wants and will "crush" her opponents.  My dd Blues team was all about crushing the other team and playing 100%, all the time until score is 8-0.  I do NOT see a ball hog or a kick ball player.  I look forward to watching her dreams come true and I mean that 100%.
@Hodari this is my little one in the middle with blue headband after our State Cup win


----------



## Brav520 (May 20, 2022)

That #8 is a heck of a player , always enjoy watching her 

good luck with the camp!


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

toucan said:


> Sounds like your daughter is a really good player for her age.  I wish the best for her.  But that does not make either you or your "camp" credible, especially since it is clear you are demanding cash, refusing to identify the trainers, and have implausible explanations for how you are recruiting and identifying the "best of the best" players who will attend.  Displaying your daughter on a public forum for personal gain is beneath contempt.  Refer to Brittany Spears' father.


Oh brother, you again.....lol!  My dd old team won the Natty in 2017 and was on the local news in San Diego and a really nice personal write up in the Temecula Times when she was 13.  What personal gain does dad Hordari get?  Some father pride, yes.  Look at the real story.  His dd wants to be a professional soccer player and not have to grind out a 4.5 GPA and a 1400 SAT to be able to play at the top college academies.  We need to support the Pro path for the girls and not at 22 and after they got their degrees.


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

toucan said:


> Sounds like your daughter is a really good player for her age.  I wish the best for her.  But that does not make either you or your "camp" credible, especially since it is clear you are demanding cash, refusing to identify the trainers, and have implausible explanations for how you are recruiting and identifying the "best of the best" players who will attend.  Displaying your daughter on a public forum for personal gain is beneath contempt.  Refer to Brittany Spears' father.


Dear Toucan simply send me a text and I will send you the coaches no Biggie. Calling me Mr.Spears is complete craziness I'm closer to Mr.Ball or williams. we pay our coaches and venue in cash so having cash on hand is one less step for us, very sorry the event is not up to your standards hopefully next year.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

Hodari said:


> Dear Toucan simply send me a text and I will send you the coaches no Biggie. Calling me Mr.Spears is complete craziness I'm closer to Mr.Ball or williams. we pay our coaches and venue in cash so having cash on hand is one less step for us, very sorry the event is not up to your standards hopefully next year.


Pastor Spears got his dd in the mess she got in, all for money.  I'm shocked another parent would compare you to that Spears father.  This place holds no bars.


----------



## Hodari (May 20, 2022)

crush said:


> Pastor Spears got his dd in the mess she got in, all for money.  I'm shocked another parent would compare you to that Spears father.  This place holds no bars.


Praying for the Guy, hopefully he enjoys his weekend maybe he will text me and get the coaches so he can finally relax.


----------



## Brav520 (May 20, 2022)

The new Lavar/Lamelo Ball AT&T commercial is great !


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

@Hodari only and I'm sorry to those who hate it when I bring attention to having pro soccer as a nice option out of High School for the girls who want to be a pro when their bodies are at their best and not all stressed out trying to get ready for Mid Terms and Finals.  I like college soccer as well for option and it's a great fit for many girls who have no desire for the pro game.  Congrats on 2,000 views in first 24 hours for the thread you started. Very nice job and excellent timing and I mean that.  Let's get @Luis Andres in on this and were all off to the races for most views ever. This is my little one with the Great One and RR after their loss to Beach FC in QF during PKs in 2016 at my kids last State Cup run.  I share and inter myself into the thread because new parents come on here and I don't want them to think I am full of BS!  It was also a goodbye to those two because US Soccer changed the age calendar and my kid was getting knocked around as the smallest on the field and pushed to the ground ((some of it was her fault and both coaches told her you can;t score on the ground and that is 100% true)).  She was even told by the Training Director of US Soccer that she was too small to play up based on his professional opinion, plus he said no one can play up in the new GDA League unless it was signed off and demanded by the US Scouts who worked for US Soccer and not the parents trying to make a deal with a Doc to get their player to play up. Parents of the best of the best were going around telling Docs, "play my kid up or were leaving."  It was a big hot mess.  The lying is what sucked the most and I didn't care if my dd played up or not, I just didn;t want her to get beat up playing against faster, bigger and older 02s and 03s.  Turner, Rodman and Jackson was who my kid needed to hold court with and that was asking way too much.  I do see it helps some players who play up and I am all for that, just not Papi demanded it or else he's taking his kid where they will allow play up.  We both learned a lot from that time bro.   I showed my wife your video btw and she started to tear up.  She loves Tad as I do and what he stands for and loved RR's banter.  It was a fun two years.  My goal is to help all the girls who would like to skip college and go straight to the pros or even travel to Europe for a year, study abroad, learn a new language and play soccer full time as options for all the girls.  I will say I appreciated the Strikers FC and all their support in my dd journey.  No one forced college or tried to tell her this and that.  They helped her and supported her through these last couple years.


----------



## crush (May 20, 2022)

toucan said:


> To the man's credit, he sent me a list.  It had some impressive coaching names.  He asked me not to divulge them, and I won't.  I remain deeply skeptical, but will leave it lay at this point.


I give you credit for being man enough to share the truth with us.  I will never divulge a PM or one on one conversation with anyone who sends me questions on here or in person.  It's hard to trust people these days and I want people to feel safe with me regarding youth soccer complaints or questions.  11 years of youth soccer experience should count for something.  I really do enjoy helping others for free when I can.  It's my way of giving back to the Universe.  I want to help


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Jun 7, 2022)

toucan said:


> To summarize:
> 
> 1.  The best players in So Cal will invite themselves to an "invitation only" camp, because the people who run the camp don't have any idea which "amazing girls" should be invited; and
> 
> ...


Its a pay to play recruiting camp....


----------



## Hodari (Jun 8, 2022)

@Sokrplayer75 we are one of the only camps that give full and partial Scholarships and we have 4 different clubs represented from the coaches staff.


----------

